# Agility titles after registered name



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

How does it work?

I am reading the CKC rule book and it looks like the titles go after registered name, I am a total newbie and proud of his novice titles and wanted to put them after his name. Is this appropriate? If yes, I want to make sure I use them correctly! Again, strictly for fun and being proud of Fin.

Any help with samples, would be appreciated! I see many of you in the agility area have lots of letters after your dog's name(s) (amazing!) but just have the two novice (Standard & JWW). 

After he moves up (eventually!) I assume you replace the Novice with the next, and so on?

Are CH's (MACH AKC, AG.M.CH. CKC) the only titles that go ahead of the name? MACHs sound so much "cooler" then AG.M.CH., ha!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Champion titles (CH, OTCH, MACH, etc) go in front and other titles after the name. 

I don't know how it's handled in the CKC, but with the AKC if you are ever in doubt you can look your dog's registration name up on AKC.org to see how they sorted out the titles.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Just searching through the GRCA yearbook it looks like the two novice titles would come after the registered name and look like this: AGN AGNJ... I found some entered like this and some entered the way you did them: AG.N. 

Looking at the CKC rulebook it looks like AG.N., so I have no idea!? They are entered into k9data both ways...

Personally, I like it without the periods better, but of course I am probably used to seeing it that way because of GRCA and AKC...

Do you get a title certificate from CKC? That would show you!

Oh yeah, and congrats again! So excited to add those first titles!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

sammydog said:


> Just searching through the GRCA yearbook it looks like the two novice titles would come after the registered name and look like this: AGN AGNJ... I found some entered like this and some entered the way you did them: AG.N.
> 
> Looking at the CKC rulebook it looks like AG.N., so I have no idea!? They are entered into k9data both ways...
> 
> ...


I didn't even know the CKC sent (sends?) anything! I think I was supposed to get rosette's too, at the last trial, but didn't want to ask :uhoh:

I did them with the periods for now......didn't even think about no periods, hmmm....! I will ask some people this weekend, another trial! I will ask about certificate, and periods or not 

I'm sort of pumped you responded.....I LOVE watching your videos and hope we can be halfway as good as you someday


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Megora said:


> I think Champion titles (CH, OTCH, MACH, etc) go in front and other titles after the name.
> 
> I don't know how it's handled in the CKC, but with the AKC if you are ever in doubt you can look your dog's registration name up on AKC.org to see how they sorted out the titles.


I will have to see if I can look up on CKC! I scoured k9data a bit today to see if I could find anything, ended up just doing it as it seemed to be described in CKC rule book, we will see, thank-you!!


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep, you've got the right idea!  Your Novice titles can be listed after Fin's name, just as you have it in K9 Data now. And you absolutely should be proud to show off Fin's new "alphabet soup". Congratulations!!!!!!

When you move up to Intermediate and earn those titles, they will replace his Novice titles, and then Excellent titles will replace the Intermediate ones, and so on. The championship titles are the only ones that go before the dog's name, and they are put in addition to highest titles earned after the name. Like so:

*RegisteredName AGN AGNJ*

and eventually....

*AGMCH Registered Name AGMX AGMXJ*

The people I know who compete in CKC typically drop the periods so that each title is easier to read and they fit in with their titles from other organizations (such as the AAC - Agility Association of Canada), but it is really personal preference. I have also seen some CKC people use lower case letters instead of the periods. So you have AGN, AgN, or AG.N. or maybe even Ag.N. Your choice!  Good luck at the trial next weekend!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Kat's Dogs said:


> Yep, you've got the right idea!  Your Novice titles can be listed after Fin's name, just as you have it in K9 Data now. And you absolutely should be proud to show off Fin's new "alphabet soup". Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> When you move up to Intermediate and earn those titles, they will replace his Novice titles, and then Excellent titles will replace the Intermediate ones, and so on. The championship titles are the only ones that go before the dog's name, and they are put in addition to highest titles earned after the name. Like so:
> 
> ...


Wow, thank-you! Ok....maybe I will go back to K9data and take out the periods!

We have done one AAC trial, and are going to AAC regionals next weekend (CKC trial this coming weekend, thanks for good luck!) but I think I am going to focus on CKC for now, I don't like the "games" in AAC or Fin's jump height, but there are so many more trials, compared to CKC, so surely I will succumb to them, especially the local ones.


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I think I am going to focus on CKC for now, I don't like the "games" in AAC or Fin's jump height, but there are so many more trials, compared to CKC, so surely I will succumb to them, especially the local ones.


Oh, I know how that goes....I started out just focusing on one organization, but now compete regularly in three. What can I say, it's addicting!  

AAC is just like USDAA in the states (with Standard, Jumpers, Gamblers, Snooker, etc.). In USDAA we have a "performance" option where you can jump your dog one height lower than they measured (i.e., the maximum jump height is 22" instead of 26"). Very popular since the jump heights are higher than in AKC/CKC. I think AAC has something similar to this. It's called "special class" I think. Sorry if you already knew about that option, but thought I'd mention it just in case you can't stay away from those trials in the future...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I'm sort of pumped you responded.....I LOVE watching your videos and hope we can be halfway as good as you someday


Thank you! We enjoy chatting agility and hearing what everyone is up to! :wavey:


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Kat's Dogs said:


> Oh, I know how that goes....I started out just focusing on one organization, but now compete regularly in three. What can I say, it's addicting!
> 
> AAC is just like USDAA in the states (with Standard, Jumpers, Gamblers, Snooker, etc.). In USDAA we have a "performance" option where you can jump your dog one height lower than they measured (i.e., the maximum jump height is 22" instead of 26"). Very popular since the jump heights are higher than in AKC/CKC. I think AAC has something similar to this. It's called "special class" I think. Sorry if you already knew about that option, but thought I'd mention it just in case you can't stay away from those trials in the future...


Yes  We jump 22" specials in AAC, but he should jump at 26". I think I just have a chip on my shoulder about the principle of it all. To me it just doesn't make sense (and I don't understand how it makes sense to anyone else, lol) how a dog that's 21.5" should "regularly" compete at 26". I will get over myself and/or beyond addicted soon enough, haha! Fin jumps 20" in CKC and I love that! Interesting to know there is "something" (USDAA) that compares to AAC in the states! When I was preggo in the Fall and posted here about my trainer running Fin in an AAC trial I didn't clue in that AAC would mean nothing to someone not in Canada


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am with you with the jump height thing! I have never done USDAA because my girl who jumps 20" in AKC would have to jump 26" in USDAA! I know there the Performance class that jumps lower... but the whole idea of it keeps me away. Plus even in the Performance class she would have to jump 22"... That is pretty much the only reason I stick to AKC...


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I see. I thought he was jumping 24" in AKC. :doh: Absolutely, do whatever feels right (and actually, "looks right" as far as the dog's movement over the jumps) for heights. Especially since you still have CPE, NADAC, DOCNA, UKC, UKI, etc. etc. etc. if you want more variety in the future but with lower jump heights. Plenty of options for addiction.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Kat's Dogs said:


> Oh, I see. I thought he was jumping 24" in AKC. :doh: Absolutely, do whatever feels right (and actually, "looks right" as far as the dog's movement over the jumps) for heights. Especially since you still have CPE, NADAC, DOCNA, UKC, UKI, etc. etc. etc. if you want more variety in the future but with lower jump heights. Plenty of options for addiction.


I haven't even looked at CPE and UKI (other ones I haven't even heard of yet, eep!) but yah, looks like we will have lots to chew on for trialing! Agree on looks right, Fin's stumpy legs! Thanks!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This thread is so interesting (re: jump heights). Sydney should jump 26" in AAC but it's a lot... my trainers think maybe 22" would be better for her and I was wondering about it myself. So great to get some more opinions - and see that other people jump specials for a lower measure!! 

We're working our way up to our first trials later this year...


----------

